# Droid X as a XBMC Media Player connected to TV



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all. With all the hype surrounding the Nexus Q and Ouya console, it occurred to me that I have a perfectly good android device sitting around (the Droid X) that supports HDMI output to TV. I was wondering if it would be possible to install a stripped down version of android with XBMC running on it to turn it into a super tiny media player, and then be able to remotely control it using my new phone (Samsung Galaxy S 3). All I'd really need is Netflix and local media streaming from network.

Thoughts?


----------



## thenotorioussam (Jun 13, 2012)

In my experience, the dx hardware probably isn't up to the task that you described. I've found hdmi out to have weird proportions and be choppy and slightly out of sync - not very enjoyable.


----------



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

thenotorioussam said:


> In my experience, the dx hardware probably isn't up to the task that you described. I've found hdmi out to have weird proportions and be choppy and slightly out of sync - not very enjoyable.


awe well, it was worth a shot. thanks for the response!


----------

